# Gretel and Hansel: Märchen wird mit weiblicher Ausrichtung neu verfilmt



## Darkmoon76 (5. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gretel and Hansel: Märchen wird mit weiblicher Ausrichtung neu verfilmt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Gretel and Hansel: Märchen wird mit weiblicher Ausrichtung neu verfilmt*


----------



## hannes3120 (5. Oktober 2018)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber ist nicht schon in der Vorlage Gretel die Heldin weil Hänsel von der Hexe gemästet wird und Gretel am Ende die ist die die Hexe tötet? Außerdem hatte man dort soweit ich weiß auch einen auktorialen Erzähler weshalb die Geschichte auch aus Sicht der beiden erzählt worden ist.

Wieso muss man das jetzt so hinstellen als ob die Vorlage auf Hänsel bezogen war und man das jetzt total neu mit Gretel als starker Hauptrolle interpretiert?


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn dann doch bitte konsequent sein und direkt Gretel und Hanna draus machen


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Oktober 2018)

Solange es besser wird wie das unsägliche Werk "Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger" bin ich schonmal leicht beruhigt


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Solange es besser wird wie das unsägliche Werk "Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger" bin ich schonmal leicht beruhigt



Ich fand den geil. War einfach Spaß, natürlich ohne Sinn und Verstand, wie es sich für so eine Klamotte gehört.


Ansonsten, wieviele Hänsel und Gretel Verfilmungen kommen jedes Jahr? Alleine im Horrorsegment doch mind. einer, auch wenn die natürlich meist nicht viel mit dem Märchen zu tun haben. In den meisten dieser Horrorfilme spielen übrigens Frauen die Hauptrollen ...


----------



## Alreech (5. Oktober 2018)

Gute Idee, ich hoffe aber das auch die weibliche Hexe durch etwas Trump-ähnliches ersetzt wird.


----------



## Enisra (5. Oktober 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Gute Idee, ich hoffe aber das auch die weibliche Hexe durch etwas Trump-ähnliches ersetzt wird.



die Hexe wird gespielt von Gauland


----------



## MichaelG (5. Oktober 2018)

Eher durch das Merkel.


----------



## Orzhov (5. Oktober 2018)

Die Kreativität reicht wohl nicht ein eigenes Märchen zu erfinden. Da reitet man lieber die Popularität eines Klassikers in den Boden.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (5. Oktober 2018)

Aber nur wenn ein schwuler schwarzer Mann die Hexe spielt, sonst wäre es nicht politisch korrekt.


----------



## Siriuz (6. Oktober 2018)

Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Oktober 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn ein schwuler schwarzer Mann die Hexe spielt, sonst wäre es nicht politisch korrekt.


Hallo ?

So jemanden eine dermaßen negative Rolle zu geben ist Rassismus.
Es muß ein definitiv ein weißer strunzdämlicher Frauenschwarm sein, der das Resultat seiner Taten einfach nicht erkennt.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Oktober 2018)

Das wär doch mal eine Zeit gemäße Hexe die man gerne brennen sieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McManiac (6. Oktober 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das wär doch mal eine Zeit gemäße Hexe die man gerne brennen sieht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre nicht zeitgemäß, sondern könnte als Sexismus verstanden werden. Die Hexe muss duch einen männlichen Hexer ersetzt werden, welcher weisser Hautfarbe ist. Gabs in der Geschichte nicht auch ein Lebkuchenhaus? Ich frage mich gerade, ob Lebekuchen eigentlich vegan ist...


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eher durch das Merkel.



Klasse: Lass uns jetzt im Thread über eine Märchenverfilmung darüber diskutieren, wer schlimmmer ist: Gauland oder Merkel. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein unpassender Hitlervergleich. Waren Hänsel und Grethel nicht eigentlich auch nur Flüchtlinge ...?


----------



## Feynmann (6. Oktober 2018)

Von Hänsel und Gretel gibt es ja mittlerweile schon unzählige Varianten. Hänsel und Gretel an der Lebkuchenakademie, Hänsel und Gretel "The Witchslayer"., ab 18 Varianten ... etc. Da ist dieser Film sicher nichts besonderes mehr. Es gibt ja mittlerweile auch eine Variante vom Struwelpeter, der den Fokus anders setzt. Ich ärger mich eher  über die relativ flachen deutschen Varianten von Märchenverfilmungen zu Weihnachten. Da haben es die Russen und Tschechen mehr drauf, gute Märchen zu verfilmen.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Waren Hänsel und Grethel nicht eigentlich auch nur Flüchtlinge ...?


...und Terroristen, hätte die Hexe sich nicht geschützt und Hänsel weggesperrt hätte er vermutlich ihr ganzes Haus aufgefressen.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2018)

Das Haus der Hexe muss aber Glutenfrei, laktosefrei, Vegan und aus Fairtrade Zutaten gebaut sein.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. Oktober 2018)

Hansel & Gretel Get Baked fand ich als Neuinterpretation der Geschichte sehr amüsant. Ein herrlicher Trashfilm.


----------



## Worrel (6. Oktober 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Haus der Hexe muss aber Glutenfrei, laktosefrei, Vegan und aus Fairtrade Zutaten gebaut sein.


... und wofür sperrt die Hexe dann Hänsel ein und mästet ihn, wenn sie ihn nicht mehr essen will, da vegan (und nicht ganz Fairtrade ... ) ...?


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2018)

Die Hexe sperrt Hänsel ein weil er man spreading betrieben hat als er sich im Wald auf einen Baumstumpf gessessen hat !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> ... und wofür sperrt die Hexe dann Hänsel ein und mästet ihn, wenn sie ihn nicht mehr essen will, da vegan (und nicht ganz Fairtrade ... ) ...?


Klarer Fall, man darf die künstlerische Seite nicht übersehen !

Der Verzehr von Fleisch verstärkt noch den noch nicht ganz so bösen Kanibalismus ganz im Kontrast zum veganen laktosefreien Honigkuchenhaus.


----------



## Alreech (6. Oktober 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> zum veganen laktosefreien Honigkuchenhaus.


TRIGGERD !!!! HONIG IST NICHT VEGAN !!!!


----------



## Jalpar (6. Oktober 2018)

Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer von euch würde sich den Film im Kino ansehen?


----------



## Alreech (6. Oktober 2018)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer von euch würde sich den Film im Kino ansehen?


Jeder dem das Alleinstellungsmerkmal "Neuverfilmung mit weiblicher Ausrichtung" wichtig ist.

Egal wie alt und ausgelutscht die Story ist, wer Regie führt und mitspielt: allein die "weibliche Ausrichtung" garantiert das der Film super wird.
Und wer das anders sieht ist bestimmt ein russischer Bot-Troll.


----------



## gamechris (7. Oktober 2018)

Eigentlich hätte man für die Rolle der Heldin Gretel eine Afro-Amerikanerin casten müssen!


----------



## Worrel (7. Oktober 2018)

gamechris schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte man für die Rolle der Heldin Gretel eine Afro-Amerikanerin casten müssen!


Heißt das nicht inzwischen _"Mitmenschen mit Sonnenstrahlen-kompatiblerer Hautfarbe"_?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Oktober 2018)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer von euch würde sich den Film im Kino ansehen?


Ein Erwachsenensetting mit "Steam Punk" Anleihen a la Hexenjäger kann mich je nach aktueller Stimmung/Zeit durchaus ins Kino bringen, aber ein "es muß ethisch/gender/blabla anders/kompatibler Film sein" geht mir am Arsch vorbei.

Dabei ist es mir egal welche Ausrichtung die Urfassung hatte.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (7. Oktober 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Und wer das anders sieht ist bestimmt ein russischer Bot-Troll.


oder ein sexistischer Hater Nazi !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Oktober 2018)

Mich wunderts dass sich Tim Burton nie dieses Stoffs angenommen hat. Dieses Märchen im Stile von "Sleepy Hollow"... Hätte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen können.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2018)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer von euch würde sich den Film im Kino ansehen?



Also ich habe den Teil - Hänsel&Gretel:Hexenjäger sogar mir im Kino angesehen, weil Freikarte, weil Statist in Braunschweig, ganz hinten links hinter dem /unserem Löwen. Die Szene war auch nur ganz kurz, leider am Ende. Habe mich aber leider nicht gesehen.  Aber egal, in Braunschweig war das nicht so alle Tage das mal eine Hollywood Crew Vorbeikommt und eine Szene für einen Film Abdreht, war schon cool und aufregend.
Durch unsere Stadtzeitung durften wir uns alle als Statisten bewerben und ich hatte das Glück mit dabei zu sein. War schon echt Cool, obwohl da ganz hinten mussten wir nur stehen. Egal.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Oktober 2018)

Jalpar schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier: Wer von euch würde sich den Film im Kino ansehen?



Also ich gehe eigentlich nicht mehr ins Kino aber ich würde den Film wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf Video schauen, dafür interessiert er mich einfach nicht genug.


----------



## Batze (7. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also ich gehe eigentlich nicht mehr ins Kino aber ich würde den Film wahrscheinlich nicht mal auf Video schauen, dafür interessiert er mich einfach nicht genug.



Ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. da muss schon was ganz besonderes kommen das mich da jemand rein schleift. Das besondere hieß mal Starwars, aber das ist schon länger her. Die bekommen mich auch nicht mehr.


----------

